
Show HN: I Made the Tinder for Poetry, Quilius - haliax
https://quili.us
======
aryamaan
Slightly tangential, any good recommendations for poetry for beginners.

I remember that I used to like when I was in school but these days I kinda
rush through them. So probably something which talks about the poems as well
and helps me see the beauty in it.

------
haliax
Hi HN!

This is a Thanksgiving holiday project I made, inspired by a Robin Sloan novel
and the whole "X for Y" thing getting a bit silly :)

It's rough right now, because I wanted to launch something rather than obsess
like I usually do.

I'd love to hear what you think!

~~~
illustrioussuit
Congrats on posting! I like how simple it is, but still gets the job done.

~~~
haliax
Thanks!

------
Aladdin1
What if we could register ourselves and update our poetries? So we could like
or dislike and find people with the same "taste".

------
christudor
Neat idea. Where did you source the poems from?

------
wingerlang
What actually happens when I like or dislike?

~~~
haliax
Right now it just gets logged, I'm working on a collaborative filtering
algorithm now that I have some data.

